# Newbie question about attaching brush hog



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm attaching a brush hog and want to know how tight/loose to keep the stabilizers (pictured, orange). Can they be too tight?

While running the hog the stabilizer attachment (red) rolled back inside the tractor along with the rods (orange), and the pto was hitting it. I think it happened because they were too loose on rough ground. Does that sound right? The attachment (red) is only resting on a horizontal rod.

Now I have them tighter (orange) but want to know what is the ideal setting. Is there something else I need to do to prevent the problem from happening again? Many thanks. Kubota bx2380, 4' brushhog.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The stabilizers (Orange) are there to keep your implement centered so that the 3 point lift arms don't come in contact with your tires. They have to be snug enough so nothing catches the tire tread. The blue is the leveling box to make sure your bush hog or what ever other implement you have is parallel to the ground. As fr the orange, one of my tractors has a solid rod with pin holes to adjust the length, so it's pretty stiff. My older tractors just have chains on either side.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm still having trouble with this part of the 3 point hitch. Today the horizontal rod/lower link pin (blue) came loose and got chipped up by the pto. Now I need to buy a new one so the lift arms (Orange) will slide back on.

What caused this rod to come out during operation? It happened when I hit a bump and the kit plate (red) popped off instead of falling back into the tractor like it did last time. I just bought this tractor at an auction but everything appears to be in good working order.

**Edit: Now that I've looked at the manual, it looks like I am missing one of the 'Bush Lower Lock Pins' (the bearing around the lower link pin [blue]). It looks like two on each side keep the kit plate (red) from popping off. The tractor only came with 1 on it.

I have also noticed that there was no Pin Stopper on the kit plate (red). Now I see that the pin would keep the plate from bouncing off the lower link bar (blue). Can anyone confirm this as the cause of the kit plate popping off?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There is a pin with a keeper that goes in the center hole of the plate at the bottom to keep it locked to the lower link pin. The keeper likely was dragged out by brush, then the pin bounced out.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> There is a pin with a keeper that goes in the center hole of the plate at the bottom to keep it locked to the lower link pin. The keeper likely was dragged out by brush, then the pin bounced out.


You're right, in the manual the part is called a stopper. Messicks has all the parts I need in stock for $40. I think I got off lucky.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

We have a couple of Kubota's with that arrangement. Replaced the "stopper" with a metric bolt and a set of jamb nuts to keep it from catching on berry vines and dragging out the pin. Cost about a buck, and no more worries..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Your lower links seem to be really stretched out with the bush hog, -- just a suggestion, why don't you reverse the lower link pins on the hog and this way the lower links will be easier to attach to the inside of the "A" frame, doing this will also give more clearance between lower links and rear tyres.

Looking at the photo again, those lower link pins seem to be rather high on the "A" frame, the place where I would have them would be where the "A" frame is bolted to the hog.

I guess we must mount implements differently to you folk over the pond.


----------



## daveknowshow (Apr 24, 2017)

you will likely find the answer to your tightness question as well as many other very valuable tips in this two part video series. some parts in this video series may sound like a no brainer. other parts most folks simply do not know about nor ever gave them a thought. this series is still a work in progress and new videos will be added with additional information.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLg8VIC7effpmAEk9ial1uEgZnVuByZjE


----------



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2018)

Got another one for you gents

I reattached the lower legs and the kit plate, but I only have room for one bushing now. This was not case before I took it apart. Am I missing something obvious to why I can only fit one bushing on now?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

what model is your Kubota, there is something amiss with your setup, in an earlier photo it looks like the main pivot pin has slop in the left hand mount in the side plate, I can't see the right hand side, write up the tractor model and I will see if I can get some info for you.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2018)

FredM said:


> what model is your Kubota, there is something amiss with your setup, in an earlier photo it looks like the main pivot pin has slop in the left hand mount in the side plate, I can't see the right hand side, write up the tractor model and I will see if I can get some info for you.


Bx2380 thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Watch this vid, the spacer bushes fit into the recesses in the side plates and not on the inside of the lower links as in your photo, I am sure if you setup like this, you will use both spacer bushes, the bush has a flat that has to fit in the side plate.
the lock pin that holds the side sway links plate to the round bar is the main part of the setup to hold the lower links and the sway links all together and if you setup the lock pin as per vid, nothing should catch it and pull it out of its recess.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

FredM said:


> Watch this vid, the spacer bushes fit into the recesses in the side plates and not on the inside of the lower links as in your photo, I am sure if you setup like this, you will use both spacer bushes, the bush has a flat that has to fit in the side plate.
> the lock pin that holds the side sway links plate to the round bar is the main part of the setup to hold the lower links and the sway links all together and if you setup the lock pin as per vid, nothing should catch it and pull it out of its recess.


Looks pretty straight forward looking at he the video of how it all goes together. Thanks for finding that, I'm sure it will help!


----------



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2018)

FredM said:


> Watch this vid, the spacer bushes fit into the recesses in the side plates and not on the inside of the lower links as in your photo, I am sure if you setup like this, you will use both spacer bushes, the bush has a flat that has to fit in the side plate.
> the lock pin that holds the side sway links plate to the round bar is the main part of the setup to hold the lower links and the sway links all together and if you setup the lock pin as per vid, nothing should catch it and pull it out of its recess.


Thanks for posting that video. It definitely shows that I have the bushings in the wrong place. I could swear that the manual showed to put them as I had them in my picture. I will have to go back and see if I misread it. 

Thanks again, and everyone else, for the help.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

As for the sway links, you just need to tighten these hand tight, enough to take out the slack and to stop the implement from slamming side to side,


----------

